# ¿ Por que los músicos de Rock no son "Sordos" ?



## Fogonazo (Ago 2, 2010)

Pregunta capciosa:

Si escuchar música a altos niveles de SPL y por períodos prolongados daña los oídos

¿ Por que los músicos de rock (Particularmente) no son sordos ?


Si aparecen respuestas interesantes no mudamos a otro post para no hacer Off Topic


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 2, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Pregunta capciosa:
> Si escuchar música a altos niveles de SPL y por períodos prolongados daña los oídos
> ¿ Por que los músicos de rock (Particularmente) no son sordos ?



Buena pregunta, y se me ocurren algunas respuestas (que pueden estar equivocadas ):


El nivel SPL a 1m del parlante cae 3-dB cada vez que se duplica la distancia a la fuente, así que hay que ver a que distancia estan los músicos de la fuente.
Cual es la duración de la exposición a ese nivel SPL (considerando el punto 1)? Por que por mas que el nivel sea alto, el daño se produce por exposición contínua durante un lapso de tiempo que depende del nivel SPL en cuestión. Acá hay un link tomado hace tiempo de la página de ESP: http://www.dangerousdecibels.org/hearingloss.cfm
Saludos!


----------



## Dano (Ago 2, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Pregunta capciosa:
> 
> Si escuchar música a altos niveles de SPL y por períodos prolongados daña los oídos
> 
> ...




Esa pregunta me la hice hace bastante, y informandome llegué a la conclusión (espero que sea correcta) que en realidad lo que produce la sordera no es el daño al tímpano exactamente.

Explico: Los oidos producen cera para protejerse, por lo que leí, esta cera no solo nos proteje del polvo sino tambien es un atenuador del sonido, cuando el cuerpo humano es expuesto continuamente a un SPL muy alto el oido secreta mas cera para tapar el canal y no dejar que se dañe el tímano.

Si vamos al médico y nos hacemos limpiar los oidos deberíamos volver a escuchar como antes.

Tampoco quiere decir que el tímpano no sufra daño, sino que lo que se conoce como sordera puede ser producido por dos causas, una de ellas con solución "temporal"

Saludos

PD: Esta conclusión la saque leyendo sobre Hugo Zucarelli.


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 2, 2010)

Yo opino, que no es el nivel, si no la calidad de musica... estoy seguro que con regatón a un nivel mucho mas bajo deja sordo de por vida en unos dias.

Jajaja, ok, era un comentario sin fundamentos. Pero lo que si tengo entendido, es que el oido tiene un limite, y pasados XX decibeles (los cuales obviamente no recuerdo), es cuando empieza a sufrir deterioro, algo parecido que con la ceguera, los lassers y UV.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 2, 2010)

Respecto a los tiempos de exposición:
No solo hay que considerar el tiempo del "Recital", sino también ensayos, períodos de composición, períodos de de pruebas de sonido, sumando todo = mucho tiempo.
Respecto a los 3 db/m de ezavalla, muy cierto, pero por otro lado tienes guitarristas que tocan frente a "Paredones" de parlantes.
Además de los retornos, ruido del público y "otras yerbas" 

Cuando me refiero a otras yerbas quiero decir otros items y no


----------



## Cacho (Ago 2, 2010)

Los músicos de rock *sí* son "sordos".

No perdieron totalmente el oído, pero oyen menos que yo en la mayoría de los casos que conozco. He notado que tienen un oído mucho más entrenado y son capaces de distinguir matices que a mí se me hacen casi imposibles, pero eso sí, a volúmenes medianamente altos de escucha.
Si ponemos el volumen bajito, los músicos en cuestión ya no pueden apreciar la música de la misma manera, se les hace bastante cuesta arriba (insisto, basándome en los casos que conozco).

Saludos


----------



## bocagonza (Ago 2, 2010)

> Yo opino, que no es el nivel, si no la calidad de musica... estoy seguro que con regatón a un nivel mucho mas bajo deja sordo de por vida en unos dias.


jaja muy buna respuesta!!


----------



## capitanp (Ago 2, 2010)

Bueno en realidad los musicos no se encuentran expuestos al PA (public Addrees) ya que los sistemas (line array) que producen esos altos niveles de SPL solo lo hacen de frente y son increiblemente "filosos" si nos desplazamos a 90° del centro (es como si estubieran apagados, ellos se encuentran en el "Backline"  les puedo asegurar por experiencia propia que si no tendrian los monitores individuales no escucharian nada


----------



## Lord Chango (Ago 2, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Respecto a los 3 db/m de ezavalla, muy cierto, pero por otro lado tienes guitarristas que tocan frente a "Paredones" de parlantes.



Ojo, que generalmente están tocando de espaldas a éstos parlantes, no creo que afecte igual a la audición. De hecho, los parlantes de monitoreo se ponen para que den directamente a la cara del músico, y no son las terribles bestias que sonorizan los recitales.

Pero que te afecta la audición, no me quedan dudas.

Saludos!


----------



## gls2000 (Ago 2, 2010)

La respuesta de Capitanp es muy acertada. Los monitores sobre el escenario tienen una presion sonora mucho mas baja que el Frente. Hoy se usa mucho el "in-ear" que es un auricular, esto se usa también para bajar el nivel de presion sonora.

"Respecto a los 3 db/m de ezavalla, muy cierto, pero por otro lado tienes guitarristas que tocan frente a "Paredones" de parlantes."

En algun caso esos paredones no son reales, o estan apagados. Piensen que de todo ese paredon se utiliza la toma de un microfono que toma la salida muy de cerca de UN! solo parlante de toda esa pared.
Usan esos paredones por por estética.

Quien dijo que NO están sordos??. Hay muchos músicos que tienen el oído muy deteriorado. También pasa esto con técnicos y productores, estos últimos mas que nada, se exponen muchas horas a altos niveles de presión sonora.


----------



## Stemma (Ago 2, 2010)

capitanp dijo:


> Bueno en realidad los musicos no se encuentran expuestos al PA (public Addrees) ya que los sistemas (line array) que producen esos altos niveles de SPL solo lo hacen de frente y son increiblemente "filosos" si nos desplazamos a 90° del centro (es como si estubieran apagados, ellos se encuentran en el "Backline"  les puedo asegurar por experiencia propia que si no tendrian los monitores individuales no escucharian nada



Yo soy músico (hace como un año y medio que no toco "en vivo") y lo que dice Capitanp es totalmente real.
Una vez, cuando era chico, pregunté para qué tienen los parlantes mirando a la banda con semejante camote de sonido.
La verdad es que tocando en vivo se escucha la batería y vibraciones.

Igualmente, es altamente recomendable usar tapones para los oidos, yo los usaba si me acordaba. Pero lo que realmente te hace mal son los sonidos percusivos.

Los que taladran las calles se hacen ******.


----------



## sergio rossi (Ago 3, 2010)

Buenas noches, como bien dijo cacho en su mensaje 6 hay que separar bien lo que es sordera de oido entrenado, o don natural de discernimiento auditivo. Es evidente que muchos musicos estan mas sordos que muchas otras personas, pero esto no los hace perder su capacidad natural o adquirida atraves de años de percibir los tonos, de poder aislarlos del resto, de compaginarlos en melodias etc. etc. Esta es la razon por la cual son musicos, tienen ese don de la armonia musical. Es como decir que si la mente de una persona fuera el teclado de un piano y cada tecla un don distinto, ellos tienen la tecla de la persepcion musical bien afinada, como que para otros, esa tecla esta menos afinada. es como quien no se marea en un bote y quien si, la tecla correspondiente uno la tiene mas afinada que otro. Por ej. yo personalmente la parte musical de armonia y ritmo no vino incluida en mi teclado o nunca la pude encontrar, por mas que me encanta, estoy aprendiendo organo, etc. cada ves que me siento a tocar primero le pido disculpas al instrumento por la tortura a la que lo voy a someter... pero buen estan las ganas de superacion (aunque por el momento en mi casa solo tengo permitido tocar con los auriculares puestos), Un poco a chiste, otro poco realidad, pero es indiscutible que todo ruido agresivo y de varios db nos van generando sordera. Bueno un lindo lugar para ''charlar'' un rato y dejar en manifiesto un poco de cada uno. un saludo a todos.


----------

